# Bluegrass Retriever Club



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Open is a interrupted triple, two short retired pinched and a long flyer as go bird. Pick up one, do land blind, then pick up other two. About 75% doing it in some fashion, in my estimation. I'm on the flyer station so I can't see all the hunts.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Work is now downgraded to 50%.


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone with Qual news?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial callbacks to Open third series (29 dogs):

2,3,4,5,9,11,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,24,32.35,41,44,45,47,48,52,54,58,59,64,65,67,71


----------



## Jeff Wyatt (Jul 31, 2009)

Any Derby info?


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Any callbacks from open or Am


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to 4th series (22 dogs):

3,4,5,11,15,16,17,18,19,20,24,32,35,41,45,47,48,52,58,59,67,71


----------



## westky (Oct 4, 2015)

what is contact info for bluegrass retriever club?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not from this area, but you can get contact information for the trial secretary and trial chair on the Entry Express premium list page for the trial.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks taken from a Facebook post (34 dogs):

1,3,4,7,9,10,14,16,17,21,26,28,29,30,34,36,39,42,44,46,47,48,51,57,58,59,63,66,67,68,69,70,73,75


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Qual had 12 dogs back yesterday for the water marks. Who won and placed and finished?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Trip with Joe Harp handler and Mark Medford owner won the OPEN
Ray Voight 2nd
Mark Medford and Juice got 3rd
Ray Voight 4th

Sorry I do not know more but this is from my husband and his dog CASH who got a Jam.


----------



## Bill Benson (Feb 29, 2008)

Ray got 2nd with Roxie and 4th was Rocky.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

hi Gwen. Second place was Roxie and Ray.4th place was Rocky and Lydia.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Way to go Lydia!! You and that big boy are quite a team.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Gwen Jones said:


> Qual had 12 dogs back yesterday for the water marks. Who won and placed and finished?



1st place 16 Highway Junkie Forrest Reasons/ Bobby Wills H
2nd place 34 Aces Full. Jim Stevenson OH
3rd Place. 12 Rough Water Lily Marty Self OH 

Those are from memory... Misplaced my book. Somebody help me out with 4th and the jams... Fun trial...
Thanks to my co-judge Houston Watson... And the Bluegrass RC as always...


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Results posted on EE


----------

